# 6500 hc



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

mailman brought me a couple of 6500 high capacity Rocket spools today....ima do a lil testin next few weeks and see how they cast

intial thoughts....while i dont exspect a increase in distance from just the spool i hope to see some better distance from the smaller line diameter and the lightness of the rocket spools....hoping the two combined will be noticable

17lb sufix tritanium .040mm..........245 yards
18lb sakuma nite crystal .35mm.........319 yards
both hi vis lines.........

im gonna try to find a accurate way to test the strength of the two lines to compare them.....


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

How much more will that spool hold of .35 than the standard spool?


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

*more*

ill have to spool another up to see.......so many angles lol


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

on another note i did notice the line lays on them rather nice........actually very nice compared to others..........maybe comes off even better......whos to say


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hooked Up said:


> whos to say


Hopefully you will be able to say after testing...LOL


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

17lb sufix tritanium .040mm..........201 yards
18lb sakuma nite crystal .35mm.........279 yards

both stock 6500 v spools


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I did not expect it to be that big of a difference, gonna have to try some myself


----------



## drumbum45 (Mar 14, 2009)

*sakuma nite cryatal*

hey chuck i got almost a full spool 4550 m of sakuma nite crystal .35 it you want to try some of it.i love this line on my drum reels.let me know.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Interesting, I expected it to be considerably more. The question on my mind now is the difference between the standard spool and the high capacity. I like the .35 sakuma for the surf....

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

ive got a standard ill spool up tommorrow


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't know how I overlooked the first set of numbers, my apologies.... Long Day....

Robert


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

well i finally got the chance to spend sometime throwin the new high capacity rocket spools today.....loaded with 18lb sakuma nite crystal ...things did go well for a change
abu 6500.......308 yards of sakuma 18lb ....8oz lead.....tip tornado sport
467 feet backed up by a 474
side note......threw the avet sx mc loaded with 17lb tritanium 420 ft
few more weeks like this 500 is lookin more n more achievable for me
almost a 50ft gain with the abu today......more to come


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

It really does get a person pumped when you make some gains.
I'm going through one of those happy transitions myself.Can't wait to hit the field in the morning.Just doing some reel work right now in anticipation.
John


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

then 525 then 550 then 575 then 600


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Hooked Up said:


> then 525 then 550 then 575 then 600


U been smokin'?


----------

